# What sound does a rooster make?



## gorbatzjov

Hello everyone,

The most different sound in animal language (as to onomatopaes) is the rooster. 

- In English it does: cock-a-doodle-doo
- In French it goes: cocorico
- In Dutch it's: kukeleku
- In German it's: kikeriki

Do you know any more translations?


----------



## Monnik

Español - Quiquiriquíííííííí


----------



## Josh_

Egyptian Arabic dialect:

*كوكوكوكو
*kukukuuku


----------



## badgrammar

In Turkish: kukuriku, I think...


----------



## elroy

Josh Adkins said:
			
		

> Egyptian Arabic dialect:
> 
> *كوكوكوكو*
> kukukuuku


 
It's the same in Palestinian Arabic, except that the first vowel is long:

*kuukukuuku*


----------



## Jana337

Czech: two common spelling versions - kikirikí and kykyryký.  The last vowel is long in both of them.

Jana

P.S. Arabic roosters are deviant.


----------



## SpiceMan

Japanese: *コケコッコー *(Kokekokkoo)





			
				gorbatzjov said:
			
		

> Hello everyone,
> 
> The most different sound in animal language (as to onomatopaes) is the rooster.


Really?

I don't really know many of them, but for instance a barking dog:
English: woof! woof!
Spanish: ¡Guau! ¡Guau! (goo-ah-oo)
Japanese: ワン！ワン！wan! wan!

While rooster looks more similar to me.


----------



## Ilmo

The Finnish rooster says:
Kuk-ko-kie-kuu
The accent is excepcionally on the last syllable (while in all the other Finnish words the accent is on the first syllable).
Besides rooster is in Finnish "kukko" and the last part of the expression, "kie-kuu",  comes from the verb "kiekua" that means just "cock-a-doodle-doo".
Thus the Finnish roosters do it quite the same way as the British ones.


----------



## Outsider

In Portuguese, "cocorocó" or "cocoricó".


----------



## Alberto77

in italiano: chicchirichì
ciao
alb


----------



## amikama

Hebrew: kukuriku (קוקוריקו)


----------



## Roi Marphille

In Catalan: 
*quiquiriquic 
*


----------



## Whodunit

Here you go.


----------



## Outsider

> Portuguese (Portugual): cocorococ*ó*


Yes, a variant of the one I wrote above.

The things you can find on the Internet!


----------



## alwayslearning

What an interesting topic! As I always sing along with my daughter to one of her Spanish/English children's songs, I've thought about this too. 

Here is a really interesting site I found on this subject. 

http://www.georgetown.edu/faculty/ballc/animals/rooster.html


----------



## Lancel0t

In Filipino - tiktilaok..


----------



## Juri

Verifying this  onomatopoeia is similar in all languages, i can add that 
in Slovenian there is about also a verb : kikirìkati
In Spanish isn't the same : cucurucucuuu palomaaaa...?


----------



## Roi Marphille

Juri said:
			
		

> In Spanish isn't the same : cucurucucuuu palomaaaa...?


nope, this a pigeon...


...also a beautiful song. As you know


----------



## hagamenon

Spanish dogs: "guau guau"
 spanish cats: "miauuu"
 spanish parrots: "hooola", and they sometimes swear


----------



## Sina

In turkishg it is not kuk kuri kuu or something. its just "ü ürü üüüüüüüüü"


----------



## ukuca

Aha  It's very funny actually; In Turkish we use "ü ürü üüüüüü"


----------



## panjabigator

I have no clue for Indian languages....some one please tell me!


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:

*ku-ku-ri-ku*


----------



## robbie_SWE

In Romanian: 

*cucurigu*


----------



## stargazer

Juri had already mentioned the verb, while the actual sound is:
KIKIRIKI. Similar as in Czech and some other languages, the accent is on the last syllable.


----------



## Arabelle

In Moroccan Arabic:
kukuu3uu!

-- 3 stand for the letter ع that has no equivalent in Latin alphabet.


----------



## misdirection

Lancel0t said:
			
		

> In Filipino - tiktilaok..



True.  Incidentally, we (Filipinos) refer to the sound as "tilaok" (pronounced as tee-la-ock)


----------



## Confused Linguist

Bengali

konkkor-kaw-kaw


----------



## Aleco

*Norwegian: Ky-keli-ky*


----------



## sound shift

"Cock" seems to be a risqué word in AE, so perhaps US birds go _rooster-a-doodle-do _


----------



## gao_yixing

Nice thread.
I think it varies in different dialects in China.
In Shanghai, it sounds like gogo-daa. My roommate from Beijing says that it sounds like goo-goo.


----------



## Abbassupreme

Persian:  Qu-qu-li-qu-qu (with qaaf: the hard k)


----------



## daoxunchang

Hehe, I took a look at the page provided by Whodunit, and I have to say that the sound sequence in it which is placed after "Chinese"---Chinese (Mandarin): *gou gou* --- is not really correct. It actually should be wowowowo喔喔喔喔


----------



## zúzmara

In Hungarian: kukorikú


----------



## suslik

In Estonia cock does *kikerikii*


----------



## mcibor

Polish:
rooster - kogut
doing this sound - piać
sound - kukuryku

other animals:
dogs - hau hau (szczekać - to bark)
cats - miau (miauczeć - to meow)

Interesting, that most Indo-european language have such similarities.


----------



## Abbassupreme

sound shift said:


> "Cock" seems to be a risqué word in AE, so perhaps US birds go _rooster-a-doodle-do _


 
I'm not sure if that was a joke, or not (I'm really bad on the uptake), but that's wrong.  Americans DO say "Cock-a-doodle-doo".


----------



## doman

hehe, it's intersting topic.

Vietnamese:

Ò ó ooo...


----------



## mylasalle

Lancel0t said:


> In Filipino - tiktilaok..


 
Yes, I agree. And in addition, for the reading benefit of foreigners, I think it would help to hyphenate a part of the expression. Thus...

TIKTILA-OK


----------



## swift

Hello Gorbatzjov,

In Spanish: "cocoricó" or "quiquiriquí".

Greetings,


swift


----------



## Saluton

Russian: кукареку (kukarek*u*)


----------



## nort9111

Korean

꼬꼬댁 (kko kko dek)
or
꼬끼오 (kko kki oh)

I have no idea how to explain the 꼬(kko) sound. Some ppl romanize it as ggo.
It's not 코(Ko) nor 고(go)


----------



## Velikov

robbie_SWE said:


> In Romanian:
> 
> *cucurigu*




   Hi everyone,
it's funny, but in Bulgarian this sounds the same way!!!


----------



## origumi

nort9111 said:


> Korean
> 
> 꼬꼬댁 (kko kko dek)


 
This is funny: 꼬꼬 is the Hebrew word "kirker" in Hebrew letters = made a rooster sound.


----------



## Kaleronita

Hi all,
If you´re interested in sounds and onomatopoeia, there´s an excellent book that has just appeared: "Diccionario de onomatopeyas del cómic" by Román Gubern and Luis Gasca. It translates some of the typical sounds of comic into different languages.


----------



## sokol

gorbatzjov said:


> - In German it's: Kikeriki


That's indeed the German translation; but when we were kids (that is, in Austria) we mimicked a rooster's cry with "ü" sounds only (here ' indicates a glottal stop; strangely Austrian dialects don't make use of the glottal stop except with a few onomatopoetic words like that one):

'ü'ü'ü'üüü


----------



## aanin

Rooster sounds 
Kukuruyuk_ (koo-koo-roo-youk) _in Bahasa Indonesia
Kong-ko-rongok _(kong-ko-rongok)_ in Sundanese


----------



## gerrit

quite interesting conversation indeed... you might not believe me, but I was looking for this. seriously. thanx...

I think I go with the Russian one. that looks cool.
oh what the h*ll... I'll use them all! Great! Thanx! I love the internet! The should print it on a t-shirt!


----------



## ferleguidoor

In spanish= "Kiki riki"


----------



## ferleguidoor

Do roosters know they speak so many languages? ha ha. Just kidding.


----------



## RoYaLa

Scooby-doooby-doooooo


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
Κικιρίκου, kikir*i*ku or κικιρικικί, kikirikik*i*


----------



## Encolpius

zúzmara said:


> In Hungarian: kukorikú



I must disagree, the verb is really kukorékol, but the sound is rather: *kukurikú!!*


----------



## ryanc

nort9111 said:


> Korean
> 
> 꼬꼬댁 (kko kko dek)
> or
> 꼬끼오 (kko kki oh)
> 
> I have no idea how to explain the 꼬(kko) sound. Some ppl romanize it as ggo.
> It's not 코(Ko) nor 고(go)



My Korean wife tells me the first is the sound of the hen:
 꼬꼬댁 (kko kko dek)  

and the second is the sound of the rooster:
 꼬끼오 (kko kki oh)


----------



## civuhc

Tiktilaok in Filipino
Tukturaok in Hiligaynon
Kokiok in Korean


----------



## mataripis

The sound of the rooster is called "Tilaok" but the usual sound is " Kohk"


----------



## techhuana

In Mizo it's: Tiii-Ti-iik-iiik


----------



## apmoy70

apmoy70 said:


> In Greek:
> Κικιρίκου, kikir*i*ku or κικιρικικί, kikirikik*i*


I apologize for quoting myself, but the correct IPA pronunciation is /cici'riku/ and /cicirici'ci/ (the kappa is always palatalised before front vowels). 
 The verb is «κρώζω» /'krozo/ --> _to croak out_; PIE base *kre-/*ker-, _imitative sound of bird's cry_ (cognate with Lat. _crōciō_, Eng. _crow_, Old Norse _hrōkr_).


----------



## OneStroke

In Cantonese, 咯 (gok) is said four times in different tones, in this order: gok(4, despite the k) gok7 gok8 gok8


----------



## LilianaB

Do they speak like that only today, or any other day as well?


----------



## Iratxo

In Basque: kukurruku
Both the sound and the name of the sound.
Before, it used to be "kokoriko", but the Basque Language Academy changed it, don't know why...


----------



## sugaboss

This is my first post ... this topic is very funny
In Indonesia : ku ku ru yuuk 
This is how to pronounce it: (koo koo roo yook with a long yook)


----------



## Mackinder

Ki ki ri kiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

_/Kee kee ree keeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee/
_

[Bare link removed by moderator. Cf. Forum Rules#3]


----------



## arielipi

קוקוריקו kukuriku hebrew.


----------



## Wynn Mathieson

All these "roosters" ! 

In British English the creature is called a "cock" (or "cockerel").


----------



## arielipi

In hebrew the word for man is also (though archaic) the word for rooster.


----------



## SuperXW

daoxunchang said:


> Hehe, I took a look at the page provided by Whodunit, and I have to say that the sound sequence in it which is placed after "Chinese"---Chinese (Mandarin): *gou gou* --- is not really correct. It actually should be wowowowo喔喔喔喔


Shouldn't there be only three sounds? i.e. 喔喔喔—— wowowooo


----------



## Beauty bees

Tak  ti la ooooookkkkkkkk
in Philippines


----------



## Simul

In indonesia there are many tribes/etnics,

And every tribes/etnics have different sound for rooster, for example : 



Sundanese say: kongkorongok

Malayanese say: kukuruuuyuuuuk

Javanese say: kukuluuuruuuuk

Maduranese say: kukurunnuuuuk



And sound for hen all of them is same : "kokbetok" or "kok-kokok-betok"


----------



## Englishmypassion

Hindi: Koo-kru-Koo

Or koo-kri-koo (in some dialects of Hindi)


It's surprising that most of the languages use the *k* sound to represent a cock's/rooster's sound.


----------



## Awwal12

Englishmypassion said:


> It's surprising that most of the languages use the *k* sound to represent a cock's/rooster's sound.


And they also strongly prefer close vowels. It seems that /a/ in the Russian "кукареку" is a result of dissimilation; cf. Ukr. "кукуріку" with three /u/.


----------



## nimak

Macedonian:

*кукуригу* (kukurígu), but the forms *кукурику* (kukuríku), *кикиригу* (kikirígu), *кикирику* (kikiríku) are also present


----------

